# Anyone used ammoliquidator.com?



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Like the title says... I did a search through ammoseek.com and this company http://ammoliquidator.com has the .300 RUM rounds I want at the best price. If you can call it "better" at $57 a box. Oh well I knew that going into it.

A google search produces a couple reviews one good and one real bad. Their website has zero information about a brick and mortar, secure payment processing, or anything.

My gut says skip them over, but I figured I would check here first!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=621969

All I found, but take it with a grain of salt. Those prepper guys might be considered paranoid in some circles.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting... yes it's probably not worth $10 a box savings.


----------



## Harleyshooter (May 15, 2017)

*Dont buy*

I had ordered thousand of rounds in the last month and no problem. I ordered another 1k of 45ACP. Received half the order quickly but other half not. Dan said he would send out next day and now 10 days later, no bullets and he refuses to answer my emails. So if there are any issues your are screwed. I will be staying with Outdoorlimited.com, not bad prices and very prompt on all orders and packaged so no damage


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

We use bitethebullet.com and nevadaammunition.com both good sites and both are running some good specials for Memorial Day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

